# I'm so heartbroken, My brandy has passed



## GSDMUM (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm very heartbroken as we had to make a hear wrenching decision to put our sweet girl, Brandy , down today. She was 12.8 years old and was losing weight rapidly over the past 4 months. She had tons of tests, ultrasounds, endoscopies, medications, herbal treatments, x-rays, but it was her time. There was no quality of life left and I wasn;t going to let her sit in an animal hospital with tubes down her throat. She could nto keep anything down anyway. She had a bad liver, probably cancer and severe intestinal and lymph problems. The vet came to our home and I had Brandy's head in my lap as the sedation was first administered. She went very peacefully but we have no kids and she is like a child to me. Shepherds really are different compared to other dogs I had as they aer so human like. I still have my male dog, who was present but he is wimpering a little and looking around for her anyway. That is the hardest part. I just wanted to be on a GSD forum to keep her memory alive as she was so very beautiful and special.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

I'm so sorry. I hope you can take some comfort in your memories and knowing that you gave her the gift of release when it was time and showed your love by putting her needs in front of your own.

Rest Easy Pretty Girl.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

:hugs: Very sorry for your loss


----------



## Cara Fusinato (May 29, 2011)

I'm so sorry. Living 12.8 years with your love was a precious gift for you both, and helping her pass with love was the kindest thing you could have done for her. Hugs.


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss, I hope that our Thor will live as long as Brandy...


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

GSDMum: Thank you for posting that photo of your beautiful baby Brandy. She was so pretty, and I agree that the German Shepherd is very unique and different from other breeds because of that special loving and caring they give back to you.

My heartfelt and sincere condolences to you and your loved ones. When my princess had to be put to sleep, I also had the vet come to my parents' house, where I was visiting. Like your Brandy, she slipped away to heaven while I was holding her head in my lap. I cannot forget the agony and shock as I held her lifeless and then eventually gave her to my dad so he could take her and lay her in the resting place he had prepared for her in his yard. It is so sad when they are older and failing and you see that suffering in their eyes. I just don't understand why we have to see such kind creatures suffer.

My prayers are with you as you weep and grieve the loss of Brandy. I hope that as the weeks pass, you will find compassionate angels who come into your path and say the right words which will comfort you. Eventually, I know that the happy times with Brandy will come to mind and that will give some consolation so that you think of all the fun and good times she brought to you.


----------



## schatzi14 (Sep 29, 2005)

Such a hard, heartbreaking thing to go through. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## GerGer (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss, I konw how you feel, my dog died 4 month ago.


----------



## Mary&Stella (Jan 1, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss, hopefully the happy memories will soon take the place of the sadness.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I am so sorry, she was a gorgeous girl


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

So sorry for your loss:hugs:


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm very sorry. She was a pretty girl.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

What a beautiful girl! I can see why you cherished her so. You're right, these gsds take 'dog' to a whole other level


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry. She was a beautiful girl and you can see in her eyes what a sweetheart she was. Give your boy a big hug from me.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl Brandy! She will be waiting for you at the Rainbow Bridge someday and what a happy reunion it will be. For now you have your precious memories, which can never be taken away. Run free at the bridge sweet girl, run free. :rip:


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I too am so sorry for your loss. She was a beautiful dog. Most of us have been through this, so we know how you feel.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i am so sorry. what a beautiful girl...yes, they are such incredibly special dogs. perhaps when the time is right another one will come into your life and bring you joy, as your dear brandy has done. take care, many blessings.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

She was a beautiful girl. I too well know that there is not anything that anyone can do or say to help with your pain. Please know you are in my thoughts. It sounds like you took excellent care of her.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Betty said:


> I'm so sorry. I hope you can take some comfort in your memories and knowing that you gave her the gift of release when it was time and showed your love by putting her needs in front of your own.
> 
> Rest Easy Pretty Girl.


Yes, I agree, the gift of release is one our sweet animals appreciate the most. I found it very hard to make that decision when it was time to put my Rio down. Looking back it was the best thing I could have done for her.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Very sorry for your loss. She looks like a well loved and happy dog in your photo. May you feel her presence with you always.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

I had to have my big girl put to sleep last week. Such a hard decision. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. :hug:


----------



## Silvermoon (Apr 2, 2011)

What a beautiful lady your girl was. I am so sorry for your loss.

H


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Hugs and prayers from Texas.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of Brandy. She was a beautiful girl. Time does ease this pain but it is so hard to let them go. May you and your husband and your shepherd boy find comfort in each other. My thoughts and prayers are w/ you all.


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry for you and your beautiful Brandy. You were the best friend she could have had. You did everything you could to help her, but once her quality of life became an issue, you gave her the kindest gift we can give our friends. :hugs:


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

I am so sorry.  I'm sure that was a heartwrenching experience. Glad she passed with you there like that. Sounds like it was her time after all. Lucky her and you to have each other for the time you did  You made the right decision, once the quality of life deteriorates to that extent, you have to do the kindest thing. But again, I'm sorry.


----------



## GSDMUM (Aug 18, 2011)

The hardest part now is that our other Shepherd has been looking for her and sniffing the sofa he last saw her on. We took him out to get some frozen custard tonight ( he got a doggie cone) but as soon as we got back he was pulling to get into the house and ran to all the rooms whimpering and looking for her, again sniffing the sofa and looking up at me for an answer. What can I do except give him more attention and love. Does a companion dog's depression clear up after a while?


----------



## GSDMUM (Aug 18, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss also!


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

GSDMUM said:


> The hardest part now is that our other Shepherd has been looking for her and sniffing the sofa he last saw her on. We took him out to get some frozen custard tonight ( he got a doggie cone) but as soon as we got back he was pulling to get into the house and ran to all the rooms whimpering and looking for her, again sniffing the sofa and looking up at me for an answer. What can I do except give him more attention and love. Does a companion dog's depression clear up after a while?


I don't think that there is a clear cut answer to that. Keep giving extra attention and love to your shepherd boy. When our 14 yr old girl passed, her sibling mourned but the other two seemed indifferent. Actually, one seemed relieved. 
Dogs have their own relationships with other dogs. Loss effects each dog differently. Just try to get your dog accustomed to the new normal.


----------



## Wikkiam (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss. I lost my 9 year old girl, Sadie Mae, last Dec 27. Think about her everyday.


----------

